

IBM Watson Powered Fantasy Football - nordic_nomad
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/edgeupsports/edge-up-sports-fantasy-football-can-be-fun-again

======
nordic_nomad
Wired article: [http://www.wired.com/2015/08/ibms-watson-ai-wants-coach-
fant...](http://www.wired.com/2015/08/ibms-watson-ai-wants-coach-fantasy-
football-team/)

